# Highschool



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like i have to deal with another year of high school. yikes! panic and depression is the only thing to come to mind.
I have to admit this will be better since its my last year of school.
Anyone else still in highschool?
How does DP/anxiety etc. affect you in school?

If not in highschool, how was your experiences?

-Zach


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

i had about a 6-8 month period in highschool where i was dissociated. It wasn't as bad and it also wasn't 24/7, but still upsetting nonetheless and i had the whole am i going crazy worries back then as well. Aside from that, highschool was a lot of fun really. I wish i hadn't been dating a girl for most of it but other than that..good times.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> If not in highschool, how was your experiences?


LoL Highschool was a nightmare but you will be so proud of yourself once you graduate. The whole school system is set up to make you only use your left brain and create an obedient worker who doesn't question authority. My child will be home schooled. Also so much peer pressure and materialism BS would make any "normal" person dissociate too.

I went to night school my senior year. I graduated in 2004 and walked with my class. I was proud and you will be too. Just stick it out and someday you will look back and laugh like I am right now. :lol:


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey thanks for the support.

I cant wait to get outta high school.
High school is where i had my first big panic of DP come over me.
Im at a better high school now, thank god.
So i should be glad to walk with people that i like 

-Zach


----------

